# Large new shipment of corals and fish ready for sale tuesday at 11 am, read on



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

New large shipment of corals and fish ready for sale tomorrow Tuesday April 29 at 11am sharp.

Lots of nice corals something for everyone.

We'll post pictures and list as soon as they are unpacked to night.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent.....


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

This is the best selection, and best premium corals that we ever got in so don't miss this one.

Sorry there will be no pictures to post because Ersan has an early doctors appointment for his baby check up.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

seen it. WOW

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Very Nice Shipment - Large, Colourful Selection......*



sig said:


> seen it. WOW


Agreed. Exceptional shipment for NAFB. 

Quote from another member: "There's a Borb (Anthias) there the size of my iPhone!"

He wasn't kidding. 2 Borbs came in. 1 is a little rough.....the iPhone sized one is worth looking at if it hasn't been scooped up yet.

There's also a beautiful Pinnatus Batfish as well with striking colours.

Enjoy. Good Hunting.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Additional Pics......*

Enjoy.....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I went in around 3pm or so and cried the whole time. I'm completely broke after Disney and this shipment was insane!!!!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> I went in around 3pm or so and cried the whole time. I'm completely broke after Disney and this shipment was insane!!!!


That's the same reason I didn't go.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

great shipment...got there 15mins after opening but i think i was the 3rd guy through the doors.....thanks to the rain, i guess.

amazing corals...lots of high end pieces. not sure why I came away with two corals, both from _previous_ shipments lol


----------

